# Temporary Accommodation for fish



## Onoma1 (12 Nov 2020)

I am just about to move house and won't be able to set up my two tanks until after we have moved and fully unpacked. We aren't sure where the tanks will go atm and we will probably try different places in the house. I intend to place the fish in  plastic storage boxes with an airstone and heater as temporary  (1 -2 week) accommodation. Any advice would be welcome. In particular:

Will this be ok for a week or so?

Should I add a sponge filter instead of the airstone?

Would you use a black heavy duty storage box or go for a white plastic tub (the type normally used for home brew)?

Would you move them (its a 20 min drive) in bags or the storage boxes (which would cause the least stress to the fish). 

Do corries need to be moved separately than other fish?

The plants will be held in a clear plastic container near to a window with just enough water to cover them.  Do you think they will be ok?


----------



## Hufsa (12 Nov 2020)

I dont have any hands on experience with moving with fish, but I would suggest you run the filters belonging to the tanks in their temporary home. With a "cycled" filter(s) and a heater they should be able to stay in a tub indefinitely.

Get any solid tub, preferably food grade and make sure the sides are strong enough to withstand the water without bowing dangerously.

Maybe buckets would be a good idea for moving, the only thing I can think of is that I wouldn't want them sloshing around in a big tub but im sure others can chime in.

What species of corydoras do you have? Some lineages can poison the water while with others its pretty much a non issue. They can also puncture bags if you're very unlucky.

Plants will probably be ok, make sure they dont get too cold or hot.

Wish you best of luck with your transfer 😊


----------



## dw1305 (12 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Onoma1 said:


> Do corries need to be moved separately than other fish?





Hufsa said:


> What species of corydoras do you have? Some lineages can poison the water while with others its pretty much a non issue. They can also puncture bags if you're very unlucky.


I probably would. Allegedly if you chase them around for a bit, before catching them, they won't self poison themselves.


Onoma1 said:


> The plants will be held in a clear plastic container near to a window with just enough water to cover them. Do you think they will be ok?


Should be fine.


Onoma1 said:


> Should I add a sponge filter instead of the airstone?





Hufsa said:


> I dont have any hands on experience with moving with fish, but I would suggest you run the filters belonging to the tanks in their temporary home. With a "cycled" filter(s) and a heater they should be able to stay in a tub indefinitely.


Yes, you are definitely going to need some biological filtration.

cheers Darrel


----------



## not called Bob (13 Nov 2020)

moved smaller fish about in brewers barrels many times, food grade and strong plastic, designed to be lifted and shifted,
only ever used a storage crate for a short move and that was as the starlet was rather large and cheapest solution was a crate, to accommodate its length, but it was a 20 min trip  and straight into a waiting paddling pool


----------



## alto (14 Nov 2020)

Definitely transport fish in suitable bags - most lfs will provide these at minimal/no cost - make sure you can securely tie off bags with elastic bands (again lfs usually have proper stretchy bands)
As you’ve only a few fish/bags, take the time to tape off the bag corners (unless your lfs has those excellent fish transport bags)
Fill bags 1/3 water, 2/3 air (unless you manage to find “breathable” bags - these are much more expensive and seem less common now)
Stack bags securely in a styrofoam box (or similar) so that temperatures remain more consistent (again lfs often have styrofoam shipping boxes in need of rehoming), close the lid and keep fish in quiet darkness until you’re able to transfer them to temporary bins - fish will be fine overnight with basic sponge filters, heaters, and extra doses of Prime (or Stability)
(If bagged and stored appropriately etc, fish can easily manage 48-72h)

For your current filters, try to clean/rinse media in the weeks up to the move, then you can just drain filters and transport - as long as they’re kept cool rather than hot, with air (oxygen) access, damp/humid, the biological media seems to manage very well
(I leave a couple cm’s water in the bottom of the filter (below the media basket), and make sure the “taps” are open (may also have the top slightly ajar if this will be longer than 24h))

Definitely transport Corydoras separately - also double bag (ask lfs for a demonstration if you’re unsure); I’d also spread Cories over a few bags
While it’s not common to lose Corydoras during bagging/transport, it does happen (and no, chasing the Corydoras about first, before netting, did not prevent subsequent deaths (due to assumed poisoning - this seems to be more prevalent with certain species, also mature rather than juvenile fish)

While transporting in buckets may “seem” beneficial, fish are actually subjected to more physical stress (from the water movement) and often reduced oxygen/air exchange (relative to suitable bagging)

When you arrive at your new home, just leave the fish in a quiet relatively warm corner where they won’t be stressed by moving boxes and people

When things have quieted, prepare your temporary bins, check water temp and parameters (compared to previous tap - you should have a good idea before the move, if water will be similar), make sure sponge filters/filters/heaters etc are all working properly ... then begin unboxing fish

As for temporary bin color, there’s a paper on that somewhere - fish did find some colors less stressful than others - and blue was not the “best” color (unfortunately I don’t recall the exact order any longer), choose a food grade plastic bin in a dull dark color (green blue black brown)
Of course a lighter translucent bin is better for monitoring fish so I often use this instead, just adding a blue or black background to 2 or 3 sides depending on fish species and bin location
You can also add floating plants, and some wood etc for hiding areas (I like to suction the wood to the bottom/walls so it can’t shift about)


----------



## alto (14 Nov 2020)

If possible use this method for plants


----------

